# Carbon Pans



## cookingangry (Mar 28, 2008)

I have recently heard good things about carbon pans while hearing bad things about teflon. A few questions though...

Can you cook acidic things in carbon...?

I use a carbon knife and I cut a lot of tomatoes with it but wipe it off every time and sharpen aproximately once a week and have found no issue thus far, what maintenence is necessary for a carbon pan?

The chef I work for is in the process of changing some things (he was occicially name Chef three weeks ago after a legnthy interim period). Should I recommend we replace our teflon non-sticks which are looking rough with carbon pans? or I guess what I'm asking is are carbon pans acceptable in a pro kitchen that would need them largely for fish?

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I've never heard of a "carbon" pan. Do you mean carbon steel?

I use one for egg dishes and love it. Will never use teflon or other non-stick pans for eggs again if I can help it. In fact, I rarely use the non-stick skillet for much these days.

shel


----------



## cookingangry (Mar 28, 2008)

I do mean carbon steel, forgive me for being unclear. 

So you like your carbon steel pans... anything notable with reactivity or durability?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

As long as you have some kind of oil in them, they won't react to acidic stuff like tomato sauce. I've worked in a few high-end pasta places that used steel pans with no problems.

They are good pans, responsive, good for sauting, and cheap. They will "bottom out" though, in that the bottoms will go warp and go wobbly, but if you have a gas range this shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

i have a carbon steel wok and love it. It works great, however i dont know i would use it on the line for daily cooking. I guess it depends on you menu weither you have alot of acidic things on the menue that you have to saute or not, plust are all the other cooks confident to put oil so things dont react. Its sound like you will be fine but other people Cooking? maybe check out black steel pans i dont they react as much as carbon but are still really good.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I have but one pan, and use it only for eggs at this point. I make my eggs in what might be called a "traditional" way, using lots of butter. I've only had the pan a few months, so I can't speak to durability. Let's talk after ten years <LOL> There are no issues with reactivity since the pan is used for only one purpose, however, based on discussions with some knowledgeable cookware people, a properly seasoned and oiled carbon steel pan should be fine to use with acidic foods. After all, they were used that way for a long time before teflon and stainless steel became popular.

De Buyer makes a full line of steel pans, some of which are very heavy and strong.
http://debuyer.com

Good luck in your search.

shel


----------

